# Graco Rigs



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone know which of the graco models have an inlet to hook up an additional compressor? Not sure which models I've used in the past but they barely pissed out faster versus using a a hopper :whistling2: And I'm looking for speed, but not able to use a tow behind on the types of jobs we do.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> Anyone know which of the graco models have an inlet to hook up an additional compressor? Not sure which models I've used in the past but they barely pissed out faster versus using a a hopper :whistling2: And I'm looking for speed, but not able to use a tow behind on the types of jobs we do.


So what are you looking for exactly? Even my old graco compact had a additional inlet on it. Even if it didn't you could add a T fitting. Are you looking for a unit with an on-board compressor, so you can add another electric compressor? 

I think Sir Mixalot uses a graco 1500 with nice results. Personally I really like the GTX 2000, but you have to run your own compressor unless you buy a used one with a compressor unit on it. Thomas compressor went out of business, so Graco discontinued selling a compressor with the GTX 2000(You can still get rebuild kits for the compressor).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Graco-TexSpray-GTX-2000-EX-257030-/271141531202

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=graco+gtx+2000


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've had a 1500 for about 9 yrs and am very pleased with it. I've used the 2000 and they are very nice machines as well. The 1500 is more user friendly and self contained, and the 2000 is more powerfull and sprays thicker mud, if that is your thing.
I will say you will want a longer hose as the 1500 only comes with a 25 footer. I made my own hose..55 feet... and it pumps as well through that as it did through the 25er.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

mld said:


> I've had a 1500 for about 9 yrs and am very pleased with it. I've used the 2000 and they are very nice machines as well. The 1500 is more user friendly and self contained, and the 2000 is more powerfull and sprays thicker mud, if that I'd your thing.
> I will say you will want a longer hose as the 1500 only comes with a 25 footer. I made my own hose..55 feet... and it pumps as well through that as it did three 25er.


One of the biggest thing right there.:thumbsup: A 25 ft material hose is just ridiculous for most spraying unless your doing one room. I've got 50 ft on my GTX 2000, Apla Tech JR, and Apla Tech T-Series. For bigger jobs I have a Spit Fire 44 gallon sprayer with 100 ft of hose on it( same pump as the Apla Techs). If a guy does a little searching you can set up hose groups way cheaper then the manufactures sell for if your willing to put the time in. Hers a pic of the brochure for the Spit Fire too bad they aren't still produced, they were really nice professional looking units.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Found the rig I was thinking of, one of the smaller ones, texspray compact. Thinking the 1500 would be a better choice for my budget.

The only gracos I've used felt slow, unsure of the models though. The rig I learned on was an aplatech that may have just been tricked out. Sprayed 20' + warehouse walls from the ground easily, and stopping in a spot briefly would puddle up fast.

What do ya think the most psi you can put on a 1500 if you [email protected] a 2nd compressor?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Never really had a reason to want more air with mine and I've sprayed some pretty big/high stuff. I do know that Graco makes an air assist attachment, just never needed it myself.
Also, the 1500 has the soft start feature so when you squeeze the trigger the pump starts slow instead of full blast right away. That is air accuated so I don't think just adding a tee in the air line would work, but I've never tried it myself.


----------

